# New Digital Camera!



## Greg (Jul 25, 2002)

I just got a new *Sony CyberShot DSC-P71* digital camera.  8) It weighs under 11 ounces (with batteries). I'm taking it to the Dry River Wilderness on sunday for a two-night basecamp which will include a hike up Bootspur. Hope to have some great pictures for you in the *Gallery* next week!


----------



## RJ (Jul 25, 2002)

I really liked Boott Spur, except for the fact that visibility was about 10 yards when I hiked it in June. I will be interested in seeing it without the fog.

Have fun.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2002)

RJ said:
			
		

> I will be interested in seeing it without the fog.



Well, let's hope it's clear, and I'll post pics...


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2002)

Greg said:
			
		

> RJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't very clear, but here are a few *pics*.


----------

